# springer puppies



## huntaholic (Mar 6, 2009)

our springer just had puppies on sunday night. There are a mix of black and white and liver and white. The mom and dad have very good blood lines and are hunting fools. If anybody is interested in a pup let me know.[attachment=0b2hyp2z]moose.tif[/attachmentb2hyp2z]


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm interested. Where are you located?


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 6, 2009)

we are in Magna.


----------

